# Living with a hedgehog



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Well this evening I was laying in bed, but not ready to fall asleep yet. Edwin had been rummaging around his cage for awhile so I thought to myself, "oh he's been up for awhile now, he probably already went potty"
So I take him out & set him on my bed to play with him.
Pees immediately.

I absolutely love Edwin and learn of the new talents he thinks he has every day.
Yesterday he taught me that he thinks he can run like the wind.
& today after jumping of the table,
I am convinced he thinks he can skydive.
And he tried to fly when I set him down on my bed this evening.
His all time favorite hobby though is interior design.
he spends every night saying to himself "now I think that box should be put over here, and my food dish should go over there. Oh my goodness! How did that piece of dirt get stuck on the wall!!? I must spend a half hour trying to scratch it off even though it's 3am. it's ok, mom will understand she knows how important the design of my house is to me."


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

It's so cute! My brother wants a hedgehog. Edwin is a really cute name!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha thank you! 
I will warn you though, I am really lucky getting one who actually shows affection toward me.
I hear that most are pretty grumpy.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Really? That's interesting.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

adorable face


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Are they pokey? (Prickly?) What a cute little face! Do they run in a wheel like a hamster/gerbil would do? 
I used to have guinea pigs, but never a hedgehog!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Are they pokey? (Prickly?) What a cute little face! Do they run in a wheel like a hamster/gerbil would do?
> I used to have guinea pigs, but never a hedgehog!


Very pokey when they chose to be, or if you pet them wrong. They will sometimes run in a wheel, ours never did.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

They basically feel like a ball of toothpick when they get angry, but usually the quills lay flat so you don't get poked.
I just made Edwin a wheel and he absolutely loves it.
He does not his run around ball though.


----------

